# Wanted for Columbia G519- Original Chain and Original Rear Fender Reflector



## Trail Rider (Jul 1, 2021)

Hi Everyone 

I’m looking for two components to complete my Westfield Columbia G519 restoration. Need an original chain and also rear fender reflector. Please let me know if you have one and willing to sell.

Thanks


----------



## johan willaert (Jul 1, 2021)

Just do an ebay search for Skip Tooth Chain…


----------



## Trail Rider (Jul 1, 2021)

Thanks Johan


----------



## blackcat (Jul 1, 2021)

Hello;
What chain brand do you have on your G519,
Regards;
Serge


----------



## Trail Rider (Jul 1, 2021)

Hi Serge

It is a diamond.


----------



## Trail Rider (Jul 1, 2021)

Actually trying to find a Duckworth which I have been told is the proper one.


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Jul 1, 2021)

According to the Tech. Manual for WWII G519 bicycles ''Duckworth'' 1'' pitch chains were used.  You would be looking for the one with the outline of a duck on each connecting link.  However,  of the G519's in my collection that came with their original chain and the original NOS packaged and labeled WWII G519 chains, which I have seen, the one to look for would be the ''  Baldwin -  Duckworth '' chain.   On these each connecting link is marked  '' B-D  USA''  with the  ''USA''  below the ''B-D''.  B-D of course for Baldwin-Duckworth.  These are the only two variations of the Duckworth markings,  which I know of used on the G519 bicycles.  I would go with the ''B-D  USA'' marked chain as first choice since I have actually owned original ''B-D  USA'' chained G519's  as well as seen and owned original packaged ''B-D  USA'' military bike chains.  Hope this helps?

Regards,
Bill


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 1, 2021)

Share a pic of the correct reflector ?


----------



## Trail Rider (Jul 1, 2021)

Thanks for those details Bill. That helps a lot. Wondering how common a find those chains are.


----------



## Trail Rider (Jul 1, 2021)

bobcycles said:


> Share a pic of the correct reflector ?



Hi Bob. I can send a pic but need to confirm spec size dimensions and other details. I think manufacturer was Gulco but need to confirm. Hope someone can point me in right direction.


----------



## Trail Rider (Jul 1, 2021)

If nobody has just a reflector I would consider buying a Westfield Columbia G519 fender just to get it.


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Jul 1, 2021)

My experience is that original NOS ''B-D  USA'' Military packaged for the G519 chains are, at least at present, not easy to find.  You pretty much need to luck into one.  The same chain with the same markings from that approx. period and not NOS Military packaged for the G519  ( meaning you don't know if the chain was used on a Military or civilian bike )  are easier to find showing up from time to time on ebay.  The '' Duckworth'' chain with the duck outline on the connecting links are scarce, but also show up on ebay now and then.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## Bozman (Jul 1, 2021)

Trail Rider said:


> Hi Bob. I can send a pic but need to confirm spec size dimensions and other details. I think manufacturer was Gulco but need to confirm. Hope someone can point me in right direction.



Here are the correct reflectors for the G519.


----------



## facair55 (Jul 2, 2021)

Attach are pictures of an original G519 steel reflector


----------



## Trail Rider (Jul 2, 2021)

Thank you for that excellent picture and details.


----------



## Mercian (Jul 2, 2021)

Hi,

for general information, as @blackcat once pointed out to me, the above reflector is for the Columbia, the Huffman uses a slightly different pattern.

I can't post a picture from where I am, but I'm sure someone will.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## blackcat (Jul 2, 2021)

Hello ;
@Mercian , Here are the photos of the reflectors that i noticed on several G519 Columbia and Huffman including ours.


Columbia


Huffman

@HUFFMANBILL , I just looked at the original chains mounted on my MF17056 and my M306 MG155000, they are "B-D USA" 😺 

Regards;
Serge


----------



## Trail Rider (Jul 2, 2021)

Thanks Serge


----------



## Trail Rider (Jul 2, 2021)

Is this what the chain looks like? Does it have two tone color like this one?


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 2, 2021)

If this is what you're looking for, I'll try to get it in the mail after the 4th.  My gift to you


----------



## Trail Rider (Jul 2, 2021)

Thank you Bob. I just sent you private message.


----------



## blackcat (Jul 3, 2021)

Trail Rider said:


> Is this what the chain looks like? Does it have two tone color like this one?
> 
> View attachment 1439921




 Hello;
Yes that's right.
For two colors, i doesn't bother me.
The reflector of @Robertriley , i has a right profile.
Regards;
Serge


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Jul 3, 2021)

Hard to say whether all the ''B-D'' chains were single color or if some were two toned like in your picture.  Mine appear to be all single color like the roller links in your pic., but I do have an nos post war ''B-D'' chain in it's original box, which is completely black finished ( connecting and roller links ) like the connecting links in your pic.  You need to remember that there is documentation for less then 1/4 of 1 % of the thousands of G519's produced during WWII and of that small fraction that we know exist only a small number that still retain their original chain.  So without printed documentation and/or a much larger sample to go by  it becomes extremely difficult to say whether all the original military chains were of a single color finish or if some may have been two tone.  By the way the logo on the connecting links in your pic is correct.

Regards,
Bill


----------

